# nitra-zorb



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

hello,
I was reading about a product called nitra-zorb that suposedly removes nitrate. Has anyone ever used this stuff, and if so, any input.
thanx


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a few years ago. It works but for only reducing nitrate. Not to help the cycle.


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

my cycle is fine. im now doing like 50% water changes a week and i am still getting pretty high nitrate readings(20-40ppm),which is in turn causing my ph to drop. I have 4, 5-6 inch natts in a 50 gal. I feed them once and sometimes twice a day. All food is eaten up within 5 minutes or so. I feed them cichilid gold pellets,shrimp,and chicken.currently i have 2 pieces of driftwood, a bunch of java moss, a buch o' random rocks,and a good sized anubias plant. I dont think that my tank is over stocked for my natts current size. Am I feeding to much?........do you think the nitra-zorb would help?????
thanx,
ron
ps:im upgrading to an 80 gal. on tuesday.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

My guess is your bacteria died. Did you do a heavy cleaning and change all your pads?


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

if my bacteria had died i would have amonia and nitrite present, which is not the case. im getting alot of nitrate(the end process of the bacto-coaster).....maybe its my driftwood????
Any one else?


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

allright i see...NItrazorb also removes amonia and nitrite, which in turn could possibly starve my bacteria.gotcha. well do you think my tank is just overstocke with 4 5-6" natts, or do i need to possibly remove my wood. it seems like a 50% water change a week would keep my nitrate in check.
ron


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I pulled this stuff from the web for you.
Detritus and other organic matter increase nitrate levels. Dirty filters, over-feeding, over-population, dying or decaying plants are also contributing factors.

Tap water may another source of nitrate introduction to the aquarium.

Nitrate levels should be below 10 ppm in fish only and planted tanks. For reefs it should be below 5 ppm, as accumulating nitrates do have an effect on delicate corals, anemones, inverts and crustaceans. Nitrates above these levels will be a feast for algae.

Ideal range: 20-60 PPM acceptable.

Do massive water changes or stimulate algae and plant growth to reduce levels below 80 PPM

Remove by starting some live planting, or water changes. Allow algae to grow


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

I changed out enough water over 2 days to get it down to about 15ppm, but it was at like 40ppm. I popped open my canister to see if i had any build up but it seemed ok. Inormally do a gravel vac with every water change but i have been slacking on that for the past three weeks or so. Maybe that causes a jump in nitrates. well i suppose ill go back to doing gravel vacs everytime i change water and see if that improves the situation,
thanx man


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

I used nitra zorb, it worked pretty good. I also had a nitrate proble I had to deal with. I was doing 2 40% water changes per week and struggling. Kept on the same and added the zorb and all came into check. My proble also began after slacking on gravel vac. I still do 1 40% per week and that barely keeps it good. Going to run the zorb again and decrease the depth of my gravel. That should do it.


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

cool, thanx for the input. i upgraded to a 75 gal. and everything seems to be in check for now.


----------

